#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  [Sugestão] Boas vindas a novos membros e como proceder acerca de alguns fatos

## Frusciante

Quero sugerir aos Administradores, Moderadores e à toda negada que coloca ordem na casa, a seguinte idéia:

No tópico de boas vindas aos novos membros, colocar alguns "parágrafos" explicando sobre como a banda toca por aqui. Ressaltando, principalmente, a questão do respeito para com os membros. Sendo que, caso haja falta de respeito, o tópico poderá ser fechado na hora, e o membro receber uma advertência, a gosto da moderação.
Outra coisa interessante a ser colocada é que, caso o membro crie um tópico pedindo ajuda, relatando que já procurou em todos os lugares e, na mesma seção que ele criou o tópico, estiver a resposta para a dúvida dele, o tópico seria fechado e, depois de um tempo, apagado, o membro advertido a gosto da moderação e receber uma MP relatando o motivo da advertência, acompanhado de que, na seção em que ele criou o tópico, já havia a resposta para os problemas dele.

Uma outra coisa que sugiro, por ainda não ter reparado no fórum, seria a elaboração de um tópico de instrução sobre como proceder na criação de alguns tipos de tópicos. Ex: Ajuda, dúvida, sugestão, etc.

Bom, ficam aqui as sugestões.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Outra coisa interessante a ser colocada é que, caso o membro crie um tópico pedindo ajuda, relatando que já procurou em todos os lugares e, na mesma seção que ele criou o tópico, estiver a resposta para a dúvida dele, o tópico seria fechado e, depois de um tempo, apagado, o membro advertido a gosto da moderação e receber uma MP relatando o motivo da advertência, acompanhado de que, na seção em que ele criou o tópico, já havia a resposta para os problemas dele.


Isso pode gerar muita revolta e frustração. Além do fato que nem sempre uma pesquisa será feita de modo que o resultado seja produtivo (não saber o que pesquisar), haverá má interpretação. Essa semana lacei um pergunta aqui, mas antes de postá-la fiz uma busca, o fruto dos resultado me deixou inseguro(casos aparentemente controversos), postei a pergunta com o intuito de definir o cenário em cada caso.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Uma outra coisa que sugiro, por ainda não ter reparado no fórum, seria a elaboração de um tópico de instrução sobre como proceder na criação de alguns tipos de tópicos. Ex: Ajuda, dúvida, sugestão, etc.
> 
> Bom, ficam aqui as sugestões.


Essa ultima é uma otima ideia (Todas são mais essa pra mim em especial)
Seria uma otima ideia colocar divisões em Ajuda, Duvida, sugestões...
Ficaria mais bem organizado acho Eu.

----------


## Frusciante

> Isso pode gerar muita revolta e frustração. Além do fato que nem sempre uma pesquisa será feita de modo que o resultado seja produtivo (não saber o que pesquisar), haverá má interpretação. Essa semana lacei um pergunta aqui, mas antes de postá-la fiz uma busca, o fruto dos resultado me deixou inseguro(casos aparentemente controversos), postei a pergunta com o intuito de definir o cenário em cada caso.


Quanto a este fato, não era em relação a isto que eu me referia.
A idéia que tentei passar é dos membros que dizem ter vasculhado até a NASA atrás da solução do problema mas na verdade ele não se dedicou a procurar nada.
No seu caso, você procurou, teve dúvidas com relação ao que encontrou e criou um tópico relatando a sua dúvida gerada pelas informações que obteve com relação ao seu problema. É assim que deve ser. Por isso o nome é *Fórum*. Lugar de debate, esclarecimentos, etc. Tanto que o UnderLinux tem um Fórum, um Portal e um Wiki. Cada um pra uma função específica.

E, neste caso que estamos falando, é fácil identificar aquele que procurou mas não encontrou satisfatóriamente daquele que só se deu ao trabalho de perguntar.
E o fator mais visível disto é, no tópico criado, o membro com dúvidas relata seu problema, relata o que encontrou a respeito e relata o que não conseguiu fazer, não sabendo onde errou.
Sendo que, aquele que só se deu ao luxo de perguntar, deseja que os demais membros advinhem sua estrutura, seu problema e, com uma poção mágica, forneça passo a passo a solução.


Mas de qualquer forma, foi bom você ter relatando essa sua questão, porque ajuda a entender melhor cada parâmetro da minha sugestão.
Obrigado.

abracos

----------


## lucianogf

Muito se resolve quando o usuário lê o FAQ e o Termos do fórum.

----------


## Frusciante

> Muito se resolve quando o usuário lê o FAQ e o Termos do fórum.


Compreendo, e não tiro sua razão.

Entretanto, o motivo de ter sugerido tais coisas, dessa forma, foi justamente por não obter, nem no FAQ, nem nos Termos de Uso, de forma sucinta, as informações que sugeri.

Nada pessoal, nem profissional.
Mas, ao meu ver, quanto mais pudermos evitar um comportamento falho por parte dos membros (novos ou não), melhor será para todos nós. Assim, os tópicos tenderão a serem mais produtivos. Logo, mais membros estarão satisfeitos pela situação sempre caminhar para uma progressão contínua. Logo, a comunidade sempre estará melhor, e cada vez com mais credibilidade na Web.

abracos

----------


## lucianogf

Cara, faz um bom tempo que participo do Under. Logo que comecei a participar, aqui discutia-se assuntos relacionados a Linux, haviam perguntas e respostas muito bem elaboradas, tinha prazer em responder, pois sabia que estava ajudando, muitas vezes, uma pessoa com interesse em aprender.

Depois que começou essa febre de wireless, começaram a frequentar o fórum esse bando de pedreiro que não sabe nem escrever direito, quanto mais ler.

Para você ter idéia do que estou dizendo, leia o tópico abaixo.

Leitura OBRIGATÓRIA (principalmente aos iniciantes)

As pessoas tem preguiça em ler, e muitas vezes não querem aprender, só querem a coisa pronta.

Não digo que a idéia seja ruim, o problema é você tentar mudar pessoas que não querem mudar.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Cara, faz um bom tempo que participo do Under. Logo que comecei a participar, aqui discutia-se assuntos relacionados a Linux, haviam perguntas e respostas muito bem elaboradas, tinha prazer em responder, pois sabia que estava ajudando, muitas vezes, uma pessoa com interesse em aprender.
> 
> Depois que começou essa febre de wireless, começaram a frequentar o fórum esse bando de pedreiro que não sabe nem escrever direito, quanto mais ler.
> 
> Para você ter idéia do que estou dizendo, leia o tópico abaixo.
> 
> Leitura OBRIGATÓRIA (principalmente aos iniciantes)
> 
> As pessoas tem preguiça em ler, e muitas vezes não querem aprender, só querem a coisa pronta.
> ...


Também fiquei muito tempo fora... e na época que eu frequentava aqui era Linux o foco maior do Under. Agora realmente... só se vê *Mikrotik* para todos os lados...  :Smile: . E fotos de antenas, esquema de antenas, modelos de aterramento, etc...

Mas sobre o que foi proposto pelo Frusciante: eu acho que o que ocorre tem a ver mesmo com a falta de "familiaridade" com o fórum. Às vezes a pessoa se cadastra desesperada e não acaba entendendo bem o sistema do fórum para pesquisar... daí vai direto postar com aquelas mensagens "me ajude urgente".

Será que se deixasse um tópico fixo, bem o primeiro de todos em letras garrafais, com uma mensagem "Clique aqui para Pesquisar no fórum" e nele se explicasse como pesquisar não ajudaria a diminuir essas mensagens?

----------


## lucianogf

Talvez ajuda uma determinada porcentagem, mas é o que eu sempre digo e repito, a maioria dos usuários tem PREGUIÇA de ler ou procurar. 

Acredito que para 80% das perguntas, se a pessoa gastasse, no mínimo, 15 minutos em pesquisa encontraria a resposta e não haveria necessidade de uma nova pergunta.

----------


## sergio

Bom, eu sou um dos que se "stressam" com essa infinidade de questões repetidas e a incrível capacidade de "folga" de alguns indivíduos. Mas acredito que sim, pode existir um tópico fixo em cada forum, ensinando, como se o usuário fosse uma criança de 5 anos, a fazer pesquisa, explicar como se comportar, como criar um novo tópico (inclusive ensinando um pouco de netiqueta - nada de maiúsculas, respeitar o pt-br, ser claro na questão, entre outros), como é que funciona o forum, e as possíveis conseqüências com tópicos "fora do padrão".

Deixo a palavra com o Marcus (diga ae o que pensa scorp).

----------


## Sukkubus

> ensinando, como se o usuário fosse uma criança de 5 anos


Nossa Sérgio, que coração mau, hehehehe  :Smile:   :Rofl: 

A verdade é uma só, isso sempre vai ter, tem jeito não  :Smile:

----------


## lucianogf

Um tempo atrás, quando eu tinha paciência e mais tempo, e encontrava um tópico repetido, deixava como resposta uma simples pesquisa no google e o link do tópico para iniciantes, até que surtia efeito, mas haja saco, né?

----------


## Malverick

> Quanto a este fato, não era em relação a isto que eu me referia.
> A idéia que tentei passar é dos membros que dizem ter vasculhado até a NASA atrás da solução do problema mas na verdade ele não se dedicou a procurar nada.
> No seu caso, você procurou, teve dúvidas com relação ao que encontrou e criou um tópico relatando a sua dúvida gerada pelas informações que obteve com relação ao seu problema. É assim que deve ser. Por isso o nome é *Fórum*. Lugar de debate, esclarecimentos, etc. Tanto que o UnderLinux tem um Fórum, um Portal e um Wiki. Cada um pra uma função específica.
> 
> E, neste caso que estamos falando, é fácil identificar aquele que procurou mas não encontrou satisfatóriamente daquele que só se deu ao trabalho de perguntar.
> E o fator mais visível disto é, no tópico criado, o membro com dúvidas relata seu problema, relata o que encontrou a respeito e relata o que não conseguiu fazer, não sabendo onde errou.
> Sendo que, aquele que só se deu ao luxo de perguntar, deseja que os demais membros advinhem sua estrutura, seu problema e, com uma poção mágica, forneça passo a passo a solução.
> 
> 
> ...


Eu prefiro post novo que ressucitar antigos, vc pode ajudar o kra onstrando aonde ta o post velho e tirando as duvidas, e bem melhor que ficar dando up em post pre-histórico!

----------


## lucianogf

> Eu prefiro post novo que ressucitar antigos, vc pode ajudar o kra onstrando aonde ta o post velho e tirando as duvidas, e bem melhor que ficar dando up em post pre-histórico!


isso só serve pra reforçar o que digo, as pessoas tem preguiça de PROCURAR e LER.

as vezes o cara vê um tópico que está com umas 10 páginas, ele prefere abrir outro do que ler tudo.

----------


## Malverick

Então, mas tb tem tanto post inutil em determinados tópicos que cansa mesmo, mas imagina assim, isso ja aconteceu comigo, achei o que eu queria, porém o tópico tava trancado, e mesmo se não tivesse era muito, mais muito antigo, fiquei com uma dúvida tremenda, não ficou claro o que tava lá, a questão e que ser vc der up, vem nego e reclama, se vc cria outro nego vem e reclama. Então o que fazer?
Talvez então seja melhor bani o forum e usar um faq, ai que quiser saber alguma coisa manda mp pro moderador que posta e modera os posts!?
O problema maior e sim os kras que querem tudo mastigado, no meu caso em especifico, eu não queria so a informação, eu queria saber os detalhes, pq aquilo tinha de ser daquele jeito e tals.

----------

